# Using an External Editor in Kontakt



## Mike Greene (Dec 20, 2014)

I do all my initial sample editing in ProTools, then I drag them into Kontakt. But sometimes I find that one or two of the samples have minor errors. Maybe there's a click I can fix with a pencil tool, or maybe the volume curve could use re-drawing, or whatever.

That little "External Editor" button seems perfect for these minor little fixes. Click the "Ext Editor" button, edit the sample in whatever audio app, then save it, and the old sample is replaced with the fixed one. Sounds good to me!

But unless I'm mistaken, ProTools wouldn't be the best option for this, because when I hit "Save" in ProTools, it saves the _session_, but not a tweaked version of the audio file. I could go through a few extra steps and save the audio file to the same name, but it seems a bit cumbersome.

So what do you guys (who are on Macs) use as an external editor? Ideally I'd like to use an app that when I hit the "Ext. Editor" button, then the sample loads in my editing app, I do a tweak or two, then hit "Save," which replaces the old sample file with the new fixed one. (Keeping the same name.)


----------



## polypx (Dec 20, 2014)

I still use Peak as my Ext Editor for Kontakt, although it's been discontinued for some time now v7 is still working fine here. 

I also occasionally use SoundForge Mac, but it's seriously bloat-ware and incredibly slow compared to Peak. It 'does' handle multi-channel WAVs tho, which is rare on Mac.


Edit PS I just discovered Stefano Daino's DSP Quattro is still rolling along. I used this software a long time ago and it was solid... I'd definitely try it again if my current system stopped working: http://www.dsp-quattro.com


----------



## wst3 (Dec 21, 2014)

might be a little bit of overkill, but I really like Wavelab and Sound Forge, both of which are cross platform, both of which will do exactly what you want in terms of saving the file with the proper name, and they are both really good audio editors. There are lite versions of each one to help you get started.

For the kind of editing you are talking about I think Sound Forge is probably faster, but they will both do the job.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 21, 2014)

Mike, I'd just render it through an AudioSuite plug-in set to do nothing, for example the Gain plug-in set to 0 gain.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! 8) 

I had Peak, but I stupidly didn't upgrade when I should have, so that's a goner for me. I've picked up DSP-Quatro and will give that a try. Lean and mean is what I'm looking for, so hopefully that does the trick. If not, I'll give Soundforge or WaveLab a go.

Nick, you're right, but that's still a couple steps more than I'd like to do. (I actually use a different method, though: I Option-Shift-3 to "consolidate" the region, then rename it back to the original.) My hope is that with DSP-Quattro, it's just a matter of editing, then hitting Apple-S to save. It only saves a step or two, but after so many months of editing and tweaking these damn libraries, every mouse click I can eliminate is well worth it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay...but if you leave the AudioSuite plug-in open, you hit one button, no? Well, two - you have to highlight the region first.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Dec 23, 2014)

Mike, you can still update and authorise Peak here:

http://www.bias-inc.com/downloads/updates/


----------

